# NOAA's Storm Tracker



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is the storm tracking link/URL

http://www.stormtracker.noaa.gov/
Ernie


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is a real good national radar too.

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

H. B./Derek, 
Thanks for the suggestion
San Francisco got over 2" + the high winds
Ernie


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

NOAA also has a space weather/ solar storm / solar wind tracker for anyone thats intrested, I like this site because I'm always looking for the northern lights. On this site, if all the meters go to red, you should be able to see the northerlights as far as florida. heres the link.

http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Time to get out the waders for California.
More sand bags please.
http://sat.wrh.noaa.gov/satellite/loopsat.php?wfo=lox&area=sw&type=ir&size=4
Ernie


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

BEES4U said:


> ...[Pass the] ...sand bags please.
> http://sat.wrh.noaa.gov/satellite/loopsat.php?wfo=lox&area=sw&type=ir&size=4
> Ernie


Wow BEES4U, that looks like the California Winter storms the old time merchant seamen were so frightened of in the early 19th century. 

I am an optomist, U B 1 2. At least there is sufficent moisture for almonds.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Surf's up. We.re stoked.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We've gotten 5" in last 4 days in our back yard in Concord.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

global warming.:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

16 inches in our sage country. 5.8 inches in the Antelope Valley desert. Most of it sucked right into the ground. Very little runoff.


----------

